# Aftermarket Projector Headlights Help -- Jetta MK IV



## razabak21 (Feb 3, 2010)

So I just bought a pair of dual halo projector headlights for my 03 Jetta off of ebay (yea, I know http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ). My car did not have stock fog lights but these headlights do. 








I already bought the euro switch (installed) and the wiring harness for the fog lights (not installed). So today I go to get the new headlights installed, and the tech showed me that the wiring is all wrong. In fact, the only thing that worked was the turn signals.








Do I need to re-wire the OEM wiring harness to match up with the connector on the new headlights?
Should I buy a wiring relay harness?
Do I need a conversion harness?
All, some or none of the above?
Has anyone else bought similar headlights (made in Taiwan) and installed them on their Jetta?
Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## FacelessKhaos (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Aftermarket Projector Headlights Help -- Jetta MK IV (razabak21)*

is there a way to repin the harness on the headlights? that would be a good thing to look into, if you repin the stock harness and you ever want to go back to stock headlights, then you have to do that again. Generally the ebay housings come apart pretty easy and you can trace the wires back to the pins
here is a link to what the pins are in the stock harness, so hopefully this helps
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4332838


----------



## s14.5gnewide (May 3, 2009)

are those the dual halo/angel eye projectors on ebay.? i was looking at the earlier this week. keep us posted my mk4 jetta has fogs from factory. so all i would need would be the euro switch?


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

ive got the same lights on my car with an HID kit and fogs, everything works on mine - i can take a pic of the plug to see if it matches
Thing I hate about these lights is the spagetti of wires







 it







a disaster - i tried taping them off but there all tangled
BTW when i installed an HID kit, I had to drill out the bulb opening a bit so that the hid bulb would fit in which meant that i had to take apart the lens to clean all the shavings out so if your going that route be prepared for a days work of an otherwise simple job


_Modified by kt883 at 10:50 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## razabak21 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Aftermarket Projector Headlights Help -- Jetta MK IV (razabak21)*

If you could post a pic of the connection that may help me out a lot. Otherwise, I was just going to return them and buy a set of black Depo's since they're guaranteed to connect properly.
Another drawback is that if you want brighter light without installing a HID kit then you better swap out the bulbs before the install or you'll be in a world of **** because there is no way to get those H1 bulbs out with out detaching the entire headlight. Just a heads up.


----------



## 0364ME (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Aftermarket Projector Headlights Help -- Jetta MK IV (razabak21)*

I got those same lights, used em as a starting point for my HID retro. Anyway, mine were wired wrong when I got em too. I just re-pinned the connector on the headlights. Pull off all the sealant on the plug and re-pin the plug. Should work fine.
-marcus


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

ok heres what my passenger side connector looks like
Black looks liek a common ground
Green and green w yellow stripe look like they are signals
Red and white are high beams but white is also used for angel eyes
black and blue are low beam
http://yfrog.com/09vwclipj


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Turns out they were rearranged by the guy I bought em off of
hope these pics help you out with the wiring


_Modified by kt883 at 8:33 PM 2-8-2010_


_Modified by kt883 at 8:45 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

did you end up getting them in?


----------

